# Found 1940s glass dump.  Central Ky



## Rooster2387 (Aug 17, 2019)

Looking for someone who can help me with a glass dump i found while exploring when i was 15. I am 32 now and its still untouched. Found blue, green, clear and brown bottles. 
Earliest date found was 1914 on a half pint milk bottle.
Located in Paris, Ky.


----------



## Screwtop (Aug 18, 2019)

Help you dig it, or help with digging advice? I know absolutely zilch on dump digging, so I am not the guy with any advice, lol!


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm in Richmond KY. Pm me

Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Aug 19, 2019)

Be very careful with stepping on anything. Any bottles broken might be regretted later. Wear sturdy steel toed boots that glass shards will not go through. Bring some sort of soft packing material or bags to separate each bottle so none break on the trip out. Bring an army folding shovel or something similar. First aid kit just in case. Deet bug spray is a must this time of year. And of course gloves that glass will not go through easy. That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Yellow26 (Jan 6, 2022)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Be very careful with stepping on anything. Any bottles broken might be regretted later. Wear sturdy steel toed boots that glass shards will not go through. Bring some sort of soft packing material or bags to separate each bottle so none break on the trip out. Bring an army folding shovel or something similar. First aid kit just in case. Deet bug spray is a must this time of year. And of course gloves that glass will not go through easy. That's all I can think of at the moment.


Yes for sure on the shoes . When i went to nearby old city dump every step was literally a bottle under my feet, but found tons of bottles ...i believe i could have stayed night n day  .bottles galore there.


----------

